# Routan idling at 1,500 rpm



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

So yesterday we took the kids bowling, when I left the house the car was in the garage, so I turned the car on and rpms were around 1,100, then they went right down as usual after 15 seconds or so to around 750ish. At this point all is fine, but then the car was parked outside at the bowling alley for a little over an hour, temp was around 20 deg outside so the car was cold. When I turned the van on it revved high at 1,500 rpm and it would not go down. Finally I gave up waiting (over a minute) and put the car in reverse and of course there was a loud thud because of the high rpms, it did the same when I put it in drive. 

I guess I am asking if this has happened to anyone else and is it normal because the van was too cold? I worry more about the transmission getting slammed into gear more than anything else. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

My vehicle has not exhibited those symptoms and I too live in a similar climate as you. I have noticed it will rev higher for a minute or so before dropping back down. Maybe let it idle a bit longer and see if it goes down. Also, I was thinking maybe a batter going bad or an alternator. Is it possible to cause the engine to rev higher to compensate for a low reading on the battery?


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

*same problem*

My 2011 routan also experience the same problem. But happen not in reverse but in D. loud thud if i start my van and put it to D.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

It has not done it since that day, I told my wife to monitor it today when she leaves work. The temp in Rochester, NY is in the single digits today so I we will see how it goes. Since I heat the garage this morning was not an issue


----------

